# Overclock Q6600 with P5K deluxe mobo help.



## GraveFiller (Aug 25, 2007)

I just thought i'd ask real quick what kind of settings i'd need to make to Bios
to get the Q6600 up to like 3.2 Ghz or so.

I've got :
Q6600
Asus P5k Deluxe wifi
2 x1Gb Crucial Ballistix Tracer DDR2 8500/1066 
1 Evga Nvidia 8800GTX
Seasonic 700W psu
1 Zalman 9700 CPU Fan
So, i've been doing alot of research to overclock it, but I don't want to get temps over
60°C.  At least i've read that's safe temp.

Anyway , thank in advance if you can tell me the best setup would appreciate it!
Gravefiller!


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 25, 2007)

First off, what kind of cooling do you have?  Second, if you have good cooling, just try and hit your target with 1:1 ratio, then bring your ram to stock, or an overclocked speed.


----------



## largon (Aug 25, 2007)

Default vCore, no more + FSB356 or higher. 

Nothing else needed.


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 25, 2007)

Looks like you don't have the cooling needed for OC (judging by your specs list). Please don't ruin such a good processor!


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 25, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> First off, what kind of cooling do you have?  Second, if you have good cooling, just try and hit your target with 1:1 ratio, then bring your ram to stock, or an overclocked speed.



My cooling is the Zalman 9700, i forgot to list it, just edited post...
I don't know anything about overclocking the bios, 1 to 1  ratio lol, i'm a noob witht his.


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 25, 2007)

largon said:


> Default vCore, no more + FSB356 or higher.
> 
> Nothing else needed.



Thanks, will try that!


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2007)

you could pin mod to 1333 fsb (3.333ghz end cpu clock) then you dont have to change any settings


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 25, 2007)

cdawall said:


> you could pin mod to 1333 fsb (3.333ghz end cpu clock) then you dont have to change any settings



Didn't think of that....that would work.  I thought Q6600 had a 9x multi?  Wouldn't it be ~3ghz?


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2007)

ehh close enough


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=226647

appears to be 9X

so yeah only ~3ghz via pin mod


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 25, 2007)

cdawall said:


> ehh close enough
> 
> 
> http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=226647
> ...



Ehh if needs be he can just up the fsb a little to hit 3.2.  No biggie, that's only ~23 mhz mor on the fsb.  

Edit: @Op: how are temps at stock?


----------



## largon (Aug 25, 2007)

Why would you want to bother pinmodding? 

Bumping FSB can be done without pulling your CPU and the end result is exactly the same.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 25, 2007)

largon said:


> Why would you want to bother pinmodding?
> 
> Bumping FSB can be done without pulling your CPU and the end result is exactly the same.



Wouldn't have to worry about running 1:1 with memory.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 25, 2007)

largon said:


> Why would you want to bother pinmodding?
> 
> Bumping FSB can be done without pulling your CPU and the end result is exactly the same.



the pin mod takes all the guessing out and makes the ram no longer part of the oc


----------



## largon (Aug 25, 2007)

And why is that? 

FSB1066 = DDR533
FSB1333 = DDR667


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 25, 2007)

largon said:


> And why is that?
> 
> FSB1066 = DDR533
> FSB1333 = DDR667



His ram is rated at DDR1066.  It's not running at DDR 553 right now, but twice that.  If you run the fsb up the ram is going to go up. Thing is, he doesn't know where to find dividers and such.  Basically we're saying this is the easy way of getting 3.0 ghz compared to fsb overclocking.


----------



## largon (Aug 25, 2007)

*kwchang007*,
You contradict yourself. One couldn't have the RAM @ DDR1066 unless the divider was manually set to 1:2 or 2:3 at FSB1066 and FSB133 respectively. 

All the FSB1333 pinmod does is it makes the CPU to default to QDR333 bus (= FSB1333) and consequently DDR667 for RAM. It does not affect RAM ratios. Bumping the FSB manually does _exactly the same thing_. In both cases the result is QDR333 (FSB1333) with 333MHz (DDR667) RAM speed considering dividers are left alone. 

You two (kwchang007, cdawall) need more experience in Intel OC'ing, this is basic stuff...


----------



## Kursah (Aug 26, 2007)

I recommend that GraveFiller reads more about overclocking his motherboard in bios, read some guides, read about that CPU and how hot it runs at OC'd speeds and such. Learn how to adjust memory and all settings in his bios. We can suggest all day and night, but if he's unsure and makes a decision to set something he's not sure in, there's not a whole lot we can do if something get's fried.

Grave, do yourself a favor and do some research, google is your friend. You can also check out my article, it may help you to understand what you should know before overclocking so that you're properly prepared for problems, and ready to overclock. So many things change when overclocking, sure it's as simple as increasing the FSB or pinmodding (if that's your thing).

When you're confident your cooling is up to par, you have the right temp monitoring and stress programs ready, and that your system is stable before OC-ing, you'll be on the right path. I'd rather see you do some more reading and delay your OC a little bit and come back more confident with success of hitting your OC goal competely stable and fairly cool running.


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 26, 2007)

largon said:


> *kwchang007*,
> You contradict yourself. One couldn't have the RAM @ DDR1066 unless the divider was manually set to 1:2 or 2:3 at FSB1066 and FSB133 respectively.
> 
> All the FSB1333 pinmod does is it makes the CPU to default to QDR333 bus (= FSB1333) and consequently DDR667 for RAM. It does not affect RAM ratios. Bumping the FSB manually does _exactly the same thing_. In both cases the result is QDR333 (FSB1333) with 333MHz (DDR667) RAM speed considering dividers are left alone.
> ...



Dude, I understand what your saying about the dividers.  But remember RAM has SPD's and such to automatically set the speed right?  So if the board boots up on a 1066 mhz fsb then it'll pick the 1:2 divider.  If it boots up on the 1333 mhz fsb it'll pick the 2:3 divider.  If he knew where the options were in the bios he could do it manually.  But if he pin mods then the board will select the proper divder (2:3) then he can bump up the little bit of fsb to 3.2 ghz.  That way he won't have to dig through his bios (but that may not be a bad idea anyways).  

Oh that's all going on if the SPD for the ram can configure the dividers with the chipset he's using.  Because 1066mhz is out of official speeds etc etc.

Hope all this is helping you grave.


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 26, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Dude, I understand what your saying about the dividers.  But remember RAM has SPD's and such to automatically set the speed right?  So if the board boots up on a 1066 mhz fsb then it'll pick the 1:2 divider.  If it boots up on the 1333 mhz fsb it'll pick the 2:3 divider.  If he knew where the options were in the bios he could do it manually.  But if he pin mods then the board will select the proper divder (2:3) then he can bump up the little bit of fsb to 3.2 ghz.  That way he won't have to dig through his bios (but that may not be a bad idea anyways).
> 
> Oh that's all going on if the SPD for the ram can configure the dividers with the chipset he's using.  Because 1066mhz is out of official speeds etc etc.
> 
> Hope all this is helping you grave.



Yeah, thats right. largon I think you've taken his simplifications for GraveFiller as lack of knowledge.


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 26, 2007)

cdawall said:


> you could pin mod to 1333 fsb (3.333ghz end cpu clock) then you dont have to change any settings




I got 3.2 ghz by changing cpu frequency in ai booster.... i'm cool wit dat.
thnx tho... will try other stuff later.


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 26, 2007)

largon said:


> Why would you want to bother pinmodding?
> 
> Bumping FSB can be done without pulling your CPU and the end result is exactly the same.



Hey man, i used ai booster just changed the cpu frequency to 356 X 9 = 3204.. or 3.2 ghz.!

So i'm cool with 3.2 ghz and leaving it at that...

Thanks alot for all the info fellas..i does appreciate it alot..!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2007)

GraveFiller said:


> I got 3.2 ghz by changing cpu frequency in ai booster.... i'm cool wit dat.
> thnx tho... will try other stuff later.


lol. I guess that works too.

lol@the bickering people.


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 26, 2007)

*I got 3.2 ghz by using ai booster*

I changed the cpu frequency in ai booster / advanced.

Changed from 267 x 9 to 356X9 for 3204 or 3.2 ghz.

Does that seem to be o.k?

My scores are like 20 percent higher now in dr.hardware.2007.

I don't need to change the voltage to cpu just changing fsb was cool!!! 

Sound allright to u guys?


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 26, 2007)

GraveFiller said:


> I changed the cpu frequency in ai booster / advanced.
> 
> Changed from 267 x 9 to 356X9 for 3204 or 3.2 ghz.
> 
> ...



Uh how's ai booster work? lol. Have you run a stress test yet?


----------



## Kursah (Aug 26, 2007)

Ai Booster auto oc stuff is for newer people. My experience with my old Abit board showed that it increased voltages and such for an OC that most could attain with way less voltages. So using the built in OC junk they provide (in Bios and WIndows) will lead to more heat. But if you have cooling good enough to keep things in check, and don't plan on OC-ing far, they work fine. I personally like to set everything I can damn near in Bios, that way I know what I'm getting is the most OC with the lowest temps for that OC. 

Nice job though Grave! I still recommend reading up more on your Bios and how to tune your system through it.


----------



## largon (Aug 26, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> Dude, I understand what your saying about the dividers.  But remember RAM has SPD's and such to automatically set the speed right?  So if the board boots up on a 1066 mhz fsb then it'll pick the 1:2 divider. (...)





theonetruewill said:


> Yeah, thats right. largon I think you've taken his simplifications for GraveFiller as lack of knowledge.


*\o/, unfortunately that's completely wrong!*

SPD never, _ever_ manipulates dividers. Default setting is always 1:1, higher ratios requires tampering the divider.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2007)

largon said:


> *\o/, unfortunately that's completely wrong!*
> 
> SPD never, _ever_ manipulates dividers. Default setting is always 1:1, higher ratios requires tampering the divider.


I'm gonna have to disagree here. Default setting is not always 1:1. 

If the board supports 800MHz ram, for example, and the SPD of the ram has 800MHz settings, the board attempts to run the ram at those settings. In order for it to run at 800MHz, the board doesn't raise the FSB, it changes the divider to 3:2. In order to run 1:1 and 800MHz ram, the fsb would have to be 400MHz, if what you say is true.

The only exception is boards that can run ram completely asynchronous. I'm pretty sure no Intel chipsets do that.


----------



## largon (Aug 26, 2007)

Wile E said:


> (...) In order to run 1:1 and 800MHz ram, the fsb would have to be 400MHz, if what you say is true. (...)


This is correct. 
Dividers are used only when the user chooses so and manually sets other than 1:1. SPD _never_ goes higher than 1:1 - this applies to both Intel and AMD Hammer platforms. 





> The only exception is boards that can run ram completely asynchronous. I'm pretty sure no Intel chipsets do that.


For example RD600 can do real asynch FSB: DRAM. But RD600 doesn't have anything to do with this matter.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2007)

largon said:


> This is correct.
> Dividers are used only when the user chooses so and manually sets other than 1:1. SPD _never_ goes higher than 1:1 - this applies to both Intel and AMD Hammer platforms. For example RD600 can do real asynch FSB: DRAM. But RD600 doesn't have anything to do with this matter.


No, boards that support 800MHz ram will boot with the ram at 800Mhz, if it's in the ram's SPD.


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 26, 2007)

Here's the benchmarks:

You'll see before and after the change to 3.2 from 2.4 Q6600.

looks like these 2 pics are blurry up here.
on my pc their fine...ne way look at the red bars...my pc...see the jump? 

Before 3.2 - 44524 MIPS
AFTER 3.2 - 59283 mips


Thanks fellas!


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 26, 2007)

yes, i'm going to read more Kursah, i appreciate the indepth post.
In the meantime i'm doing pretty good with ai booster, took 5 seconds, when i reboot it shows my 3.2 ghz so windows overclock is fine for me.

Check out the temps and benchmarks i posted on p.2 of this forum.
Seems to run perty good... didn't change nothing but cpu frequency 356 X 9 for 3204 or 3.2 ghz.

I like it!



QUOTE=Kursah;438545]I recommend that GraveFiller reads more about overclocking his motherboard in bios, read some guides, read about that CPU and how hot it runs at OC'd speeds and such. Learn how to adjust memory and all settings in his bios. We can suggest all day and night, but if he's unsure and makes a decision to set something he's not sure in, there's not a whole lot we can do if something get's fried.

Grave, do yourself a favor and do some research, google is your friend. You can also check out my article, it may help you to understand what you should know before overclocking so that you're properly prepared for problems, and ready to overclock. So many things change when overclocking, sure it's as simple as increasing the FSB or pinmodding (if that's your thing).

When you're confident your cooling is up to par, you have the right temp monitoring and stress programs ready, and that your system is stable before OC-ing, you'll be on the right path. I'd rather see you do some more reading and delay your OC a little bit and come back more confident with success of hitting your OC goal competely stable and fairly cool running. [/QUOTE]


----------



## largon (Aug 26, 2007)

Wile E said:


> No, boards that support 800MHz ram will boot with the ram at 800Mhz, if it's in the ram's SPD.


I assume your 680i board does this? Does your RAM have EPP? 
It must be exclusive to nForce boards coupled with EPP since none of those based on Intel MCPs set dividers by SPD.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2007)

largon said:


> I assume your 680i board does this? Does your RAM have EPP?
> It must be exclusive to nForce boards coupled with EPP since none of those based on Intel MCPs set dividers by SPD.


No, my ram isn't EPP, as far as I know, but yes, the 680i booted with the ram running 800MHz, but SLI memory was turned off by default, anyway.

My father's P35 Intel board (don't remember the model, it's an actual Intel board) also auto boots with his OCZ Platinum @ 800MHz. My friends ASUS P965  board does as well(It's a P5B-E, if memory serves me correctly). 

Some boards won't do it, just because the ram won't boot at 800MHz @ 1.8v. But, if the ram can run 800Mhz @ 1.8v, it will boot to 800MHz.

Both of my AM2 boards do it as well. (ECS KA3 MVP and DFI Infinity UltraII M2)

Your ram won't boot at 800MHz, because it's SPD only goes to 667, but I bet it boots to 667 on a default setup, which also is not 1:1


----------



## largon (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok. 
Weird, my current DDR800 compliant Gigash1t 965P DS4 only defaults to DDR533 despite there's a 333MHz SPD in the RAM... Guess the divider-from-SPD happens only with motherboards of _some_ level of quality.


----------



## DOM (Aug 26, 2007)

GraveFiller said:


> Here's the benchmarks:
> 
> You'll see before and after the change to 3.2 from 2.4 Q6600.
> 
> ...


thats and old CPU-Z P M  here if you want the latest one http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 26, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> thats and old CPU-Z P M  here if you want the latest one http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php



lol.  Yeah just looked at that cpu-z....that's even more far off on voltage than the current one


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 26, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> thats and old CPU-Z P M  here if you want the latest one http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php




Heheh, thanks fellas, that's the one i used on my ati x850 pro card.......lmao....thanks for new cpuz..!!


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 26, 2007)

*You laughed at my old cpu-z here's newer one at work*

newer cpu-z ...

Lol, i see the difference in voltage...heheeh.
From 2.72 old cpu-z to 1.376 for the one made after the Gulf war...lmao.


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 26, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> thats and old CPU-Z P M  here if you want the latest one http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php



lol thanks man...i see the difference in volts...wtf???  man was hillarious once u pointed it out 2 me...heheh.


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 27, 2007)

*My new Pc Pics*

here's some pics of my puter i just put together.

Love the blinking lights on the Tracer Stix.hehe.


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 27, 2007)

*Cool, My Evga 8800gtx oc's the best!*

Was looking to oc the 8800gtx i got from evga
and it seems i'm in luck, mine does the best in this chart

Card Core Overclock  Memory Overclock  
ASUS GeForce EN8800 GTX  629MHz 1021MHz 
BFG GeForce 8800 GTX  649MHz 973MHz 
EVGA e-GeForce 8800 GTX w/ ACS3  659MHz 1013MHz 
Leadtek Winfast GeForce 8800 GTX  627MHz 1033MHz 
MSI GeForce NX8800 GTX  652MHz 1040MHz 
Sparkle Calibre 8800 GTX  631MHz 914MHz 
Sparkle GeForce 8800 GTX  629MHz 1011MHz 
XFX GeForce 8800 GTS  654MHz 866MHz


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 27, 2007)

Really man read more about ocing and then try out if your Cpu ist stable with your settings....


And really why do people start complaining about ram and spd and dividers if he even dont know what this is....

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/148


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 27, 2007)

gR3iF said:


> Really man read more about ocing and then try out if your Cpu ist stable with your settings....
> 
> 
> And really why do people start complaining about ram and spd and dividers if he even dont know what this is....
> ...




Lol, Your right!  These crazy mofo's , r talkin bout 1:1 ratio, epd, std's whatever...lol.

Is cool w/me, i learn a little bit by picking up the terms then doing a googler on it...
Thanks for the tip gr3..I used ai booster to get to 3.2ghz....seems o.k to me.
This is the fastest pc i've ever seen now...I luv this forum!  Even tho i figured this oc myself...haha.
Thnx pal!


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 27, 2007)

*got it up to 3.33Ghz  allrighteee...*

here's 2 more of new oc.
3.33ghz....
used 270X9 in ai booster cpu frequency in advanced section.to get that.


----------

